# Pflueger Medalist rods



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I just received a Mo Tackle catalogue in the mail with Pflueger Medalist rods on sale down from $299 to $149. Anyone have any good/bad experience with these rods as the price looks pretty good?

Cheers

Marty


----------



## johono8 (Jan 22, 2008)

i havnt used one but i used to sell them and they looked the goods.i use a pflueger president rod and it is a great rod very sensitive.pflueger are much better now in quality then they were when they first started and are quickly becoming one of the best brands around with quality and price.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

my 3-5kg Pflueger 1 piece Trion rod is a beaut. No complaints from me on the brand.


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

I dont Know about that particular rod but i am pretty impressed with the brand generally.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

I prefer my 2-4 kilo trion over my new berkley dropshot...lighter seemingly and thinner... 
Medallists must be better still!


----------



## Rocket68 (May 28, 2008)

I've used the Pflueger President rods for a while and found them great, I have a 1-3 kg and 2-4kg in 7ft and love em. However i feel like most rods they are rated a bit high so i fish them on the lighter side with 1kg and 2.7kg braid


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

I had a play with one in the store the other day, bought something else but was very close...they have very good components for the money.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

I have a President and love it. The Medalist are a great rod also.


----------

